#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Drivers para todos os dispositivos wireless Windows XP e 7

## mjmmarcus2

Este tópico é para quem usa adaptadores USB, placas PCI e Notebooks.

Sempre precisamos dos drives e quando menos espera formatamos a máquina e o adaptador wifi não funcionam por falta do driver.

Este pacote tem 488 drives de diferentes tipos de adaptadores wireless tanto para Windows XP x86 e Windows 7 x86 e x64

Criei este aplicativo para evitar ficar procurando drives na internet e perder muito tempo com tentativas sem sucesso.

Existem dois tipos diferentes

Download: *Mega Pack Driver Wireless Básico.rar* 2,29MB “Adaptadores mais usados”
Servidor | Media Fire |


Download: *Mega Pack Driver Wireless Completo.rar* 57,1MB “Todos os adaptadores”
 Servidor | Media Fire |

----------


## kamui

*Ola amingo.
Poderia fezer um uploader nos seguintes servidores:
http://www.mediafire.com
http://sharex.xpg.com.br/*
*Arquivos pequenos com o do seu post, eles dão link direto.
Obrigado.
*

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Ola amingo.
> Poderia fezer um uploader nos seguintes s....


A Pedido de Kamui novos links para downloads com servidores diferentes adicionados!

----------


## teletanbs

parabens pela iniciativa muito bom!!

----------


## filipemd

Muito bom!

Parabéns pela iniciativa.

----------

